# New springs in front suspension, correct mounting?



## Aknot (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi,

We have mounted new springs in the front suspension on a Nissan Kubistar 2007.

But we are unsure if we did something wrong, because the top mount under the hood, seem to have a gap between the body of the car and the top hat.

Is this correct?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like it's mounted upside down.


----------

